# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Fuentes (Cuenca) río Moscas.

## NoRegistrado

Qué raro que no se abra un hilo sobre inundaciones con lo que está cayendo...

Ayer, 4 de Julio, hubo una en Fuentes, un pequeño pueblo de Cuenca en donde nace el precioso río Moscas, afluente del Júcar.
El río nace habitualmente en el pueblo., es el típico río conquense de terreno calizo que nace cuando la caliza se encuentra con la arcilla. Y más arriba del nacimiento, existe un cauce, habitualmente seco, que recoge las aguas (cuando llueve fuerte) de los montes aledaños.
Ese cauce seco se encauzó al paso del pueblo, siendo insuficiente en algunas ocasiones como ésta, lo que provoca la inundación de los sótanos de las casas construidas a la misma orilla del cauce "encauzado". se puede ver claramente:



Pero al ver la noticia en TV y el video correspondiente, un electricista afectado, que el hombre ha perdido su maquinaria, decía que nunca había habido una tormenta así. Pero al final dijo que cuando hizo la casa, la otra casa vieja que tiró en el mismo solar tenía unos clavos en las vigas de madera con la altura a donde había llegado el agua, y sin ir más lejos, hay éste otro video de hace apenas menos de tres meses. Como el sistema no me deja incrustarlo, lo pongo en el siguiente mensaje

 En definitiva, si se respetaran las zonas inundables no pasarían éstas cosas, que a veces son trágicas como ocurrió en Yebra hace unos 20 años.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: por cierto, precioso pueblo y entorno.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Segundo video al que me refería.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

